
For West Seattle’s bridge, if at first you don’t succeed, secede - ideals
https://www.seattletimes.com/pacific-nw-magazine/for-west-seattles-bridge-if-at-first-you-dont-succeed-secede/
======
a3n
I used to live in West Seattle and driving over that bridge in a 1971 VW van
on a windy day was ... fun.

Now I drive a semi truck pulling a 53 foot trailer, and driving over any
bridge on a windy day is ... fun.

